# Venice Guide Service Early October Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

The river is still hovering at 5+ feet and the trout do not come into the river until it gets below 4â€². So, no trout on the inside in Venice. People are catching trout at the islands sometimes but the last person that I know went out there today only caught 2.

Iâ€™ve been going redfishing, mangrove fishing, and doing some insane bullredding. My last 2 trips catching bull reds we had 35 and the next day 42, then the flu or something hit me and I had to come .

Iâ€™d like to post more often but just canâ€™t because Iâ€™m always working.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

and more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

and a little more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

lastly!


----------

